# Hi Everyone! Glad To Be Here With You All!!!



## JennisseMakeup (Oct 19, 2008)

*Well, I am sooo happy to finally be here
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sharing what I love to do! Everything Makeup ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am a Make Up Artist and make tutorials on YouTube. I am fairly new there as well, and I am loving it!!!  Hope to interact with lots of people here and share my tutorials with   everyone!*


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey, it's me from Youtube!
yayyy glad you're figuring the site out :]


----------



## JennisseMakeup (Oct 20, 2008)

*Yeap! Thanks to you!!! I won't forget it. Promise!*


----------



## milk_tea (Oct 20, 2008)

welcome! i love your video tutorials 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we hope to see more of you!!


----------



## Janice (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello!!!!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## bama_beauty (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## gracetre123 (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome!! its so nice to see you here...Im a big fan of yours!!!


----------



## Repunzel (Oct 21, 2008)

hi,
i love your dark green eyed costal scents palette look, its hot!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## nunu (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome to specktra! i love your videos!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome! i'm looking forward to those tutorials of yours!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 22, 2008)

welcome


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## MzzRach (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome!  Look forward to checking out your tuts.  Enjoy Specktra!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh dear I wish I had faster net so I could check out your tutorials  (youtube loads excruciatingly slow for me!)  Glad you have brought your makeup knowledge to share with us on spektra :-D


----------

